# Guitars



## workinforwood (Oct 24, 2010)

_"We all just wanna be big rock stars, live in hill top mansions, drive 15 cars, where the girls come easy and the drugs are cheap, we'll all stay skinny cause we just won't eat ...hey hey...I wanna be a rockstar!_"

This is my "Flaming Guitar", and my "Memphis Blue's Guitar" which is designed to match the Saxophone.

I still have at least one more I have to make for the Columbus Show. I got enough different kinds of guitars to start a band! :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Jeff looks good as usual. What is the stuff you use for the flames???  Is this your concoction or is this a local material???  Thanks for showing.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 24, 2010)

Fantastic!  No words for these beautiful works of art!

Charles

PS:Bring your band to my place and play any time you want.:biggrin:


----------



## renowb (Oct 24, 2010)

WOW! Really nice! I have a Les Paul. I used to rock out, not much any more. Just an old hippie from the 60's. Still love the music!


----------



## markgum (Oct 24, 2010)

simply amazing.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 24, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Hey Jeff looks good as usual. What is the stuff you use for the flames???  Is this your concoction or is this a local material???  Thanks for showing.



Everything is generally made by me.  I pour the blocks of resin, then scroll cut them up and put them back together. The flames would be red paint with red russet pearl, yellow paint and yellow pearl, and the orange is just orange pearl with no paint so that it adds depth to the end result.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 24, 2010)

Those are very sharp Jeff.  I have some friends that actually are "rock stars" and own bands.  I'm pretty much betting that they would LOVE to have one of your pens.  You work is outstanding - but then again, always has been.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 24, 2010)

Really cool stuff.

Are these available to buy?  If so, PM me.  I could use a couple.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 24, 2010)

Your pens *ROCK*!!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 24, 2010)

Your gonna have to add a drum kit into the mix :wink:


----------



## Toni (Oct 24, 2010)

Great looking pens!! ROCK ON!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 24, 2010)

Should be nice sellers. Bands are small.  My daughter wants an orchestra!


----------



## gwilki (Oct 24, 2010)

Fun stuff, Jeff. I really like the funky guitar in the blue and yellow one.


----------



## toddlajoie (Oct 24, 2010)

Not that many of your other pieces sit on Ed's shelves for very long, but I would think any of those flaming guitars would be fast movers!!!

(wait till my paycheck comes in before you give him any...:wink


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 24, 2010)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## mrburls (Oct 24, 2010)

Great looking design Jeff. I'm sure the rock stars are going to love em. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## bitshird (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice work Jeff, I like the Memphis Blues Guitar.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice pens Jeff.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, I had a blast making them.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 25, 2010)

beck3906 said:


> Really cool stuff.
> 
> Are these available to buy? If so, PM me. I could use a couple.


 
+1 on this...  I know of two family members who would be amazed by these.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Them pens are very cool, and I bet will be good sellers.
                                                     John


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet pens Jeff, you are super talented.   (I wish I could pull off pens like that! :cat:


----------



## Rfturner (Nov 5, 2010)

that looks great as usual nicely done


----------

